# Heater/'Stat Problem



## skinz180189 (28 Jun 2009)

My heater is miles out. It's set at 22C (72F), and always sits between 27-28C (81-82F) which is top of what my fish can tolerate. I've just walked into my room and found it at 29C (84F), so I've turned the heater off and opened the lid to let it cool down. Problem is, I'm away all week and can't keep an eye on it. I've turned it down slowly since purchasing it, yet the temperature has always stayed around 27-28C.
So what d'ya guys think i should do? Put it on the lowest temperature, and sort it out with my LFS at the weekend?


----------



## samc (28 Jun 2009)

you will find that alot of heater heat different to what it says on the heater. you will have to keep lowering the temp on the heater untill it gets to what you want, then you can turn it up or down   

although you say its allways at 27-28 it could be a problem with your heater unless your tank is near a radiator


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Jun 2009)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> My heater is miles out. It's set at 22C (72F), and always sits between 27-28C (81-82F) which is top of what my fish can tolerate. I've just walked into my room and found it at 29C (84F), so I've turned the heater off and opened the lid to let it cool down. Problem is, I'm away all week and can't keep an eye on it. I've turned it down slowly since purchasing it, yet the temperature has always stayed around 27-28C.
> So what d'ya guys think i should do? Put it on the lowest temperature, and sort it out with my LFS at the weekend?




I would say due to the high ambient air temperature you could probably turn it off - but I would keep my eye on the thermometer, or put it on a timer - maybe on for an hour, off for four, back on for an hour and so on until you can get another, I would invest in buy two, you will have a spare incase this happens again, set the temp at is lowest.

Paul.


----------



## skinz180189 (28 Jun 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> skinz180189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't do anything like that, nor can I keep adjusting the heater, I'm away from 6AM tomorrow until about 4PM on Friday, and have no timers.

It's not near a radiator, and the rad is off anyway! The tank catches sunlight for a couple of hours late in the day, the window faces South Westerly.


----------



## samc (28 Jun 2009)

well is just take the heater out for now and see what the temp does i dont have a heater in my nano and its allways about 24


----------



## skinz180189 (28 Jun 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> well is just take the heater out for now and see what the temp does i dont have a heater in my nano and its allways about 24



What if it drops too low?


----------



## samc (28 Jun 2009)

are the fish mollys?


----------



## skinz180189 (28 Jun 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> are the fish mollys?



5 Mollys, 2 Molly Fry and a Bristlenose Plec


----------



## samc (28 Jun 2009)

if your room is average-warm temp which it will be this time of year you should be fine to take it out for a day and see what the temp is when you get home


----------



## skinz180189 (29 Jun 2009)

At both 2.30 AM and 6AM this morning the tank was still at 27C after having the heater off from 10PM, and it was a really warm night. Plus the house thermostat read 24C this morning downstairs, my tank is upstairs.

What I'm going to do this weekend is test the heater in a bucket of cold water in the garage (which stays fairly cool in summer), and see what happens. I'm starting to think it's so warm ATM that the room temperature is heating the tank up.


----------

